# DT Swiss 350 Opinions



## LastKraftWagen (Aug 19, 2014)

Greetings All, 
My first MTBR post...YAY!
I'm planning a wheelset for an ECM build, and I was wondering about opinions on the DT 350s. I found some favorable posts from single riders, but I couldn't find any tandem bike opinions. My understanding is that the 350s have essentially the same internals as the 240s, just in a heavier shell. The two major hub recommendations I've gotten are the Chris Kings and DT, but these aren't "top shelf racer" models as far as I can tell. Secondly (sorry, but hitting "Return" to start a new paragraph seems to lock up my computer...), thoughts on a 32H 26" wheel build...The DTs don't seem to come in a 36H variety. Team weights will be a bit heavier, but terrain won't be nearly as extreme as many of you ride. Slower single track and some quicker fire road being most likely. I, and any of my pilots, will be beginner MTB tandem riders afraid of breaking something. The 350s seem like an economical yet "sturdy" hub, but again, based on half-bike applications. Thanks


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

We're a 360lb team with gear, and we ride 32-spoke CK wheels from MTBTandems. No issues with the 32 spokes, so I wouldn't let that be an issue.

Main point to keep in mind is that while you're now a beginner MTB Tandem rider(s), you're going to look to expand your trails with your new ride, so you won't be beginning for long. No info on the 350s, but if you're spending the money, make sure what you get can be used long after your skill improves.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like sound advice. 

We just ran a DT 240 front for many hundreds of miles. The preload was a little finicky at first, but worked fine eventually. Had some 350s, they are OEM for some brands/models of single bikes. No issues. 

I would prefer a more robust hub, given the choice. DT 550 is a tandem hub, 36 and 40 hole. Barring that, just a strong 32h hoop. And def 20mm axle. We ride fairly rough stuff and get pretty far out in the b/c tho, and we've smoked a hub already. 

Fwiw...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Our Ventana ECDM rolls on 26" kind of antique Sun Ryhno Lites, DT Spokes, 36 spoke with DT 440 hubs front and rear. The front is a 20mm axle. Rear is a QR standard setup.

PK


----------

